#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-18
<Muscovy> Indecisive sleeper.
<UndiFineD> maybe his xchat is nacroleptic
<UndiFineD> oh I was asleep
<UndiFineD> time for bed the
<UndiFineD> n
<MixCool> good morning :)
<MixCool> hey folks :)
<MixCool> hi Silasle
<Silasle> Hi
<Silasle> Done something whit the dashboard?
<MixCool|Screens> no not really
<MixCool|Screens> I create new screenshots
<MixCool|Screens> in about-ubuntu en and de
<Silasle> Ok
<MixCool|Screens> i do now the other langs
<MixCool|Screens> so there all uniform
<MixCool|Screens> well, I could start with swedish :D
<Silasle> I could translate the Swedish but i'm to lazy :P
<MixCool|Screens> :D
<MixCool|Screens> I'll start with translating to German, when the english texts are finished up
<Silasle> I'll start translating if we get launchpad translations running
<MixCool|Screens> but i seems that about-ubuntu has been finished
<MixCool|Screens> we'll get launchpad support? cool :)
<Silasle> I don't know if we will but i hope so
<MixCool|Screens> I hope, too
<MixCool|Screens> rosetta is great
<MixCool|Screens> is swedish "sw_SW" ??
<Silasle> sv?
<MixCool|Screens> ohh :D
<MixCool|Screens> typo, like you yesterday :P
<Silasle> Which typo?
<MixCool|Screens> yesterday? cata :D
<Silasle> That was madnessred
<MixCool|Screens> ohh :D my fault :D
<MixCool|Screens> I'm sorry
<MixCool|Screens> svenska (Sverige) is the right one, or?
<Silasle> mmm
<MixCool|Screens> k
<MixCool|Screens> hey MadnessRed
<MadnessRed> hi
<MixCool|Screens> I created new screenshots
<MadnessRed> klkl
<MixCool|Screens> should I push them?
<MadnessRed> they are pngs yh?
<MixCool|Screens> yeah
<MixCool|Screens> I optimized them
<MixCool|Screens> so there very small
<MixCool|Screens> *they're
<MadnessRed> ok, go for it then, as long as they look ok full size
<MixCool|Screens> yeah
<MixCool|Screens> one moment
<MadnessRed> kk,
<MixCool|Screens> ah
<MixCool|Screens> finish
<MixCool|Screens> rev347
<MadnessRed> klkl
<UndiFineD> :)
<MixCool|Screens> hey UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> just got back from my daughters piano lessons
<MixCool|Screens> ah :D
<UndiFineD> 1 year and she is at beethoven next week
<MixCool|Screens> good :)
<MixCool|Screens> UndiFineD: Is there a wikipage or somethink like that, where I could note, which screenshots have been finished?
<UndiFineD> no there isnt at the moment
<MixCool|Screens> hmm…
<UndiFineD> something like a table form is that possible on lp >?
<MixCool|Screens> should I create a file in project-folder?
<MixCool|Screens> a table with oo calc?
<MixCool|Screens> where we can check all our things, like screenshots, texts etc.
<UndiFineD> on Lanunch pad
<UndiFineD> bleh
<UndiFineD> on Launch pad
<MixCool|Screens> where?
<MixCool|Screens> UndiFineD: I need an exact location :D
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Screenshots
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<MixCool|Screens> a new paragraph called what?
<UndiFineD> making a change
<UndiFineD> look at the bottom now
<MixCool|Screens> a good
<MixCool|Screens> thanks
<MixCool|Screens> what meens available=
<MixCool|Screens> ?
<UndiFineD> if the image is there, yes/no
<MixCool|Screens> ah
<UndiFineD> and then if it is optimized
<MixCool|Screens> and shot = how many?
<UndiFineD> yes/no
<UndiFineD> sometimes there are 4 images on a page
<UndiFineD> so a simple 1,2,3,4,5 would do
<MixCool|Screens> ohh… thats to inconvenient for me
<UndiFineD> itś just an example
<MixCool|Screens> I create screenshots for a tour/language
<UndiFineD> fill it how you want to
<MixCool|Screens> so I don't need chapter and available
<MixCool|Screens> I'll edit it…
<UndiFineD> :)
<MixCool|Screens> takes a long time to save it o.O
<MixCool|Screens> ahh …
<MixCool|Screens> look now
<UndiFineD> :)
<MixCool|Screens> :)
<UndiFineD> ah thatś quick
<MixCool|Screens> yeah
<Silasle> What was that terminal command to temporary change your language?
<MixCool|Screens> UndiFineD: Could you send me an firefox screenshot with the ubuntu-startpage with ubuntu-font?
<UndiFineD> my firefox is rather broken
<UndiFineD> i prefer chrome
<UndiFineD> is contuesly ask to start in safe mode
<MixCool|Screens> you meen chromium?
<UndiFineD> yes
<MixCool|Screens> k
<MixCool|Screens> me too
<MixCool|Screens> it's faster
<MixCool|Screens> and looks smoother
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/firefox.png
<MixCool|Screens> thx
<MixCool|Screens> very large screen… wow
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/firefox2.png
<UndiFineD> this is with ubuntu font set as default
<MixCool|Screens> yeah
<MixCool|Screens> k… I finished dutch :)
<UndiFineD> not sure if that is what the starting page should be
<MixCool|Screens> not really :D
<UndiFineD> i upgraded to 10.10 from 10.04
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<UndiFineD> and that is how my firefox got broken
<MixCool|Screens> I always reinstall ubuntu
<UndiFineD> I had alpha, beta and rc issues
<UndiFineD> so upgrading worked for me
<MixCool|Screens> after a while I install/compile and try much apps and my ubuntu is full of broken dependencies
<Silasle> MixCool|Screens: This one? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4997718/Screenshot-34.png
<MixCool|Screens> yeah
<MixCool|Screens> thats the original start page of ubuntu 10.10
<MixCool|Screens> damn it… all of you have large screens :'(
<UndiFineD> 23"
<Silasle> What do you want whit that screenshot?
<Silasle> 20"
<MixCool|Screens> I prefered a dutch one
<MixCool|Screens> but now i finished up
<MixCool|Screens> -,- 15.4"
<MixCool|Screens> notebook
<MixCool|Screens> whois from netherlands?
<UndiFineD> ok again with about:home faulting
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/firefox2.png
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/firefox3.png
<UndiFineD> o/
<MixCool|Screens> :D
 * UndiFineD is dutch
<MixCool|Screens> ah good
<MixCool|Screens> could I delete the "unused" pics?
<Silasle> :P
<UndiFineD> i think i need to purge ff
<MixCool|Screens> yeah :D
<MixCool|Screens> ff is crap
<Silasle> stimmt  8-)
<Silasle> (translation=agree/true)
<MixCool|Screens> :D
<MixCool|Screens> UndiFineD: could I delete the folder "unused" in about-ubuntu/images
<Silasle> The big red O FTW
<MixCool|Screens> ^^
<UndiFineD> MixCool|Screens, yeah that is fine
<MixCool|Screens> k
<UndiFineD> all dutch need to be redone anyway
<MixCool|Screens> I redone it :D
<MixCool|Screens> but my bazaar is crazy
<MixCool|Screens> -,-
<UndiFineD> purged 3.6
<MixCool|Screens> how can I delete an added task?
<UndiFineD> installing 4.0
<UndiFineD> try bazaar explorer
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<MixCool|Screens> but i love terminal :D
<UndiFineD> i mainly use that to resolve issues and view the logs
<MixCool|Screens> k
<MixCool|Screens> i search for it in usc
<MixCool|Screens> is it written in gtk or qt?
<UndiFineD> gtk
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> it's written in qt
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/firefox4.0.png
<UndiFineD> looks promising ...
<MixCool|Screens> not really :D
<UndiFineD> like, it will blow up in your face every time
<MixCool|Screens> :D
<Silasle> 4.0 is better then 3.* at least, which isn't saying much ;)
<UndiFineD> my browsers are: chromium, firefox 3.6, chrome, midori, minefield 4.0, opera
<MixCool|Screens> :D
<MixCool|Screens> i used midori, but I haven't a good password-manager
<UndiFineD> I prefer chromium atm
<MixCool|Screens> so I use chromium
<Silasle> UndiFineD: In that order?
<UndiFineD> and my youtube flash works again since 3 days
<UndiFineD> Silasle, in that order they are on the menu, I just use chromium
<Silasle> Ok :P
<Silasle> 1. Opera 2. Chrom(e/ium) 3. Midori 4. Minefield 5. Safari 6. Firefox 7. Konquerer 8. IE
<MixCool|Screens> UndiFineD: I need your help in configuration my upload
<Silasle> Have i missed any?
<MixCool|Screens> should I overwrite diffs?
<MixCool|Screens> could you show me in a screenshot which configuration you choose in push?
<UndiFineD> I just pull first
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> and the other three unchecked, right?
<UndiFineD> I have just one tree
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> I don't use bzr for a long time :D
<MixCool|Screens> ok… rev 349 is pushed
<MixCool|Screens> new screens for nl_NL
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/rev349.png
<MixCool|Screens> yh?
<UndiFineD> see the logo
<UndiFineD> itś falling off the screen
<MixCool|Screens> it's the one I picked up in en-folder
<MixCool|Screens> I cut it
<MixCool|Screens> mom
<UndiFineD> nah
<UndiFineD> should be fine when we have the other menu
<UndiFineD> MichealH,
<UndiFineD> eh
<UndiFineD> MixCool|Screens,
<MixCool|Screens> :D
<MixCool|Screens> I fixed it
<UndiFineD> too fast to tab
<MixCool|Screens> an then we could center it
<MixCool|Screens> or?
<MixCool|Screens> so
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> pull now
<UndiFineD> yeah, better when i resized it
<MixCool|Screens> ok :)
<MixCool|Screens> wow… 25MB for »Portugees« :D
<UndiFineD> ?
<UndiFineD> total tour is 18.5 mb now
<MixCool|Screens> language-pack
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<MixCool|Screens> the images are optimized
<MixCool|Screens> what was the size yesterday?
<UndiFineD> unselected: Docs, Languages, mock-ups, TODO, .bzr
<UndiFineD> yesterday it was 17.5
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<MixCool|Screens> why so much?
<MixCool|Screens> I deleted "unused"?
<MixCool|Screens> ah… I added svedish :D
<UndiFineD> shall I take out the languages dir ?
<MixCool|Screens> what kind of dir is that?
<UndiFineD> oh just a collection of directories that matches the language packs of gnome / kde
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> let it there
<UndiFineD> 139 languages out of 254 countries ?
<MixCool|Screens> hmm
<MixCool|Screens> ok… it's trash, isn't it?
<UndiFineD> that is what they use
<UndiFineD> and therefore LP uses
<MixCool|Screens> ok
<MixCool|Screens> let it there as a reference
<MixCool|Screens> well… I continue with pt_BR
<MixCool|Screens> who wrote the texts?
<UndiFineD> not sure, check the logs
<UndiFineD> I'll have dinner now
<MixCool|Screens> Enjoy your meal!
<UndiFineD> back
<MixCool|Screens> wb
<UndiFineD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7e_OtADFDe0 soulvation, I just can't stop. seen them live
<MixCool|Screens> pt_BR finished
<MixCool|Screens> good night folks
<UndiFineD> ah bedtime ?
<MixCool> not really, but time to read a good book ;)
<UndiFineD> ok, enjoy :)
<MixCool> bb
<MixCool> *thanks :D
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-19
<MixCool> hi folks
<webrsk> Hello MixCool :)
<MixCool> hey webrsk
<MixCool> how're you?
<webrsk> Always Great :) how about you ?
<MixCool> fine :)
<MixCool> it's rainy here :(
<webrsk> Then its time to have Hot and sour soup :P
<MixCool> hmm :D
<MixCool> I ate 10 min. back :D
<MixCool> potatoes, spring rolls and sauce :)
<webrsk> ha ha :) Enjoy ..
<MixCool> yeah, it was delicious :)
<MixCool> ahh great, Celso fixed the screenshot-path in pt_BR :)
<MixCool> maybe I should continue with spanish?
<MixCool> ahh MadnessRed worked on this…
<webrsk> Cool :)
<MixCool> webrsk: You saw the new »ubuntu-tour-logo« ?
<webrsk> Yup its good colorful :)
<MixCool> yeah
<MixCool> but I think it's not really elegant, is it?
<webrsk> but the edge is bit dark i guess !! dont know whether in my screen it looks though ..
<MixCool> you speak spanish?
<webrsk> not fluent , but i can understand :P
<MixCool> ah good :D
<MixCool> seems that the spanish screens don't use ubuntu-font … damn
<webrsk> MixCool: is it about-ubuntu chapter screenshot is being updated ?
<MixCool> yeah
<MixCool> yesterday I updated the most of them
<webrsk> oh is it so !! is it only for spanish ...
<webrsk> yeah i can see few screenshot been missing in english lang ...
<MixCool> missing?
<MixCool> whose?
<webrsk> About-ubuntu-> managing panels screenshots been missing in english lang !!
<MixCool> o.O
<MixCool> panel-properties.png?
<webrsk> ok in the content is referring to jpeg but the file is png , we have to change the content img to png.. then it should work :)
<MixCool> could you do this?
<webrsk> ok ill push that..
<MixCool> thanks :)
<webrsk> :)
<MixCool> who supervise Italian?
<webrsk> I guess Nicola , not sure ...
<MixCool> hmm
<MixCool> ah spanish language-packs are installed :)
<MixCool> ehrm… which spanish? :D
<MixCool> there are more than 5 :D
<webrsk> :)
<webrsk> Pushed with that changes :)
<MixCool> ok
<MixCool> perfect :)
<MixCool> I think we need only one exemplar of ubuntu-tour-logo?
<webrsk> yes .. that can be linked for all lang ..
<MixCool> ok, spanish is pushed :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-20
<webrsk> happy morning :)
<MixCool> hi folks
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-21
<UndiFineD> morning
<webrsk> happy morning :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-22
<UndiFineD> good morning
<webrsk> happy morning :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-23
<Muscovy> C'mon guys, let's get stuff done!
<Muscovy> :D
<Muscovy> I'm goign to work on the nautilus stuff.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-10-24
<Muscovy> There's one little bug in the website that's irritating me.
<Muscovy> Apparently the menus are detached from the top line when viewed in IE.
<Muscovy> I have tested this site on Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Epiphany, and Wii Opera. All fine.
<Muscovy> Grrr, Internet Explorer.
<Muscovy> Ok, screenshot ISO has been created. :D
<Muscovy> I'm going to set it uploading now.
<jenkins> .com
<Muscovy> So um.
<Muscovy> Writing.
<UndiFineD> hey Muscovy
<UndiFineD> YOU UPLADED THE SCREENSHOT CD ?
<UndiFineD> oops caps
<Muscovy> It failed last night, it's almost up now.
<Muscovy> My connection is iffy. :|
<UndiFineD> that unfortunate
<Muscovy> It's about 70% up now.
<Muscovy> I want to work on more writing, but I'm at a bit of a loss.
<Muscovy> Most writing remaining is either based on apps I don't use, or use in odd ways.
<UndiFineD> yes I know there is writing to be done, but even I have been too busy
<Muscovy> Yeah, I've also been busy.
<Muscovy> School, social life, and I've been tinkering in MineCraft.
<UndiFineD> even so, I think we still have a nice base app to show
<Muscovy> Yeah certainly.
<UndiFineD> with clear ideas how to continue
<Muscovy> I've got a friend who I might bring into the project.
<Muscovy> He's too much a a chronic gamer to fully run Ubuntu. but he likes it and just put it on his new laptop.
<UndiFineD> I also invited someone: zleap, he published a printing howto to the ML of ubuntu-uk
<Muscovy> Less than two minutes till the CD is up. :D
<UndiFineD> :)
<Muscovy> http://releases.alexandos.org/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386_ubuntu-tour-screenshots.iso
<Muscovy> It's up, UndiFineD.
<UndiFineD> 55 mins remaining
<UndiFineD> 10% 2 hours left
<UndiFineD> someone else read this too i guess
<Muscovy> I think the server is in the US.
<Muscovy> You're in Europe, right?
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> amsterdam : tinet : new york : dallas : privatesystems
<UndiFineD> thatś my traceroute
